
LuaPort: An erlang port for scripting application logic in lua (MIT; v1.0.0) - asciibeats
https://github.com/asciibeats/luaport
======
asciibeats
Hey guys, i just released v1.0.0. Since the port runs outside of erlangs
safety net, every bit of help is especially appreciated to make it as rock
solid as it can be. I have no plans to add features/complexity from now on and
will be concentrating on fixes. Thanks for reading, have a great day!

